# budgies



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

hey guys just a quick question 
what do you think about using hay at the bottom of a budgies cage ? 
ive been told its safe but not to sure so before i try it i want to ask for advise its dust free hay i always have it in because i have animals that need it 
so just thought id ask cheers


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Not sure why you'd want to use hay?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

ljb107 said:


> Not sure why you'd want to use hay?


I wondered this also. Could make cleaning out messier than it is already!

What do you have in the cage at the moment?


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

ljb107 said:


> Not sure why you'd want to use hay?


i was just wondering thats all 
i heard you could so just thought id ask thats all 
atm im using the budgie sand sheets 
i also heard they could use it as nesting matiral aswel


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm not sure if it would harm them. I guess if they ate it, it could cause crop impaction...
I'd just stick to newspaper - I don't trust the sand sheets I don't think they're good for their feet.


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I'm not sure if it would harm them. I guess if they ate it, it could cause crop impaction...
> I'd just stick to newspaper - I don't trust the sand sheets I don't think they're good for their feet.


thanks mate il stay away from the hay then  
ive had no problems as of yet with the sand sheets but if i do see any problems il change to newspaper straight away


----------



## rainbow.ben (Dec 11, 2007)

Keep them on newspaper alot of people do


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Budgies do not use nesting material in their nests, in the wild they would just use a hole in a tree.

A lot of breeders put wood chip in the nest box's to absorb poo ect.

As the budgies flit about, hay may get blown up out of the cage & make more mess.


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

spottymint said:


> Budgies do not use nesting material in their nests, in the wild they would just use a hole in a tree.
> 
> A lot of breeders put wood chip in the nest box's to absorb poo ect.
> 
> As the budgies flit about, hay may get blown up out of the cage & make more mess.


thanks for the advise guys


----------



## jarry (Oct 16, 2012)

ya dont use these kind of things with birds...it can harm us..the newspaper option was okk..you can go through these things...dont try things which you know can be dangerous..


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tbh you would be better off just giving them some fresh grass every week lol. They are grass parakeets but i dont think hay has much nutrition in it to make it useful for eating. For nesting material just put a layer of dust free shavings in their nest box. They do the rest


----------

